# Kopparberg Elderflower & Lime Cider



## Robbo2234 (6/9/12)

Hi all,

Missus is liking the Kopparberg Elderflower & Lime Cider at the moment, I never have made a cider so I am not sure what I am doing. I was thinking around 20 liters of apple juice 50gms of elderflower and 5 limes crushed and boiled to kill the nasties stick it in a fermenter with the juice.

does that sound about right and what yeast would I use?

Thanks


----------



## nuggetron (7/9/12)

Robbo2234 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Missus is liking the Kopparberg Elderflower & Lime Cider at the moment, I never have made a cider so I am not sure what I am doing. I was thinking around 20 liters of apple juice 50gms of elderflower and 5 limes crushed and boiled to kill the nasties stick it in a fermenter with the juice.
> 
> ...



you will never, NEVER get it as sweet as koppaberg
i would suggest keeping a non alcohol mix of that and pouring it in the glass with the cider you make however it just to sweeten it, may need to add some sugar or honey to it to bump the booze up


----------



## Robbo2234 (7/9/12)

I was thinking that I would have to drop in some Lactose to get it sweet.

ok so better off with some lime and elderflower cordial.

just did a quick google and found a recipe!
Elderflower Cordial with Lime.
Makes about 2 liters.

30 large heads of elderflower
1 organic lemon, zest plus juice
1 organic lime, zest plus juice
1.5 liters boiling water
1 kilogram sugar
about 3 ounces lemon juice, to total 5.5 ounces with lemon and lime juice (3/4 cup)

You will also need sterilized glass jars to hold 2 liters of syrup.

Gather fresh and dry elderflowers, and shake out any freeloading critters outside before you bring them in.

Trim off any thick green stalks and place the elderflowers in a large, heat-proof bowl. Add the lemon and lime zest, and pour over the boiling water. Stir a few times, then cover and leave to infuse overnight.

The next day, strain the elderflower infusion through a sieve to remove the big bits, and then through a fine strainer to remove the finer particles. Note - you can just start with a fine sieve, but it goes faster if you get rid of the bigger pieces first.

Pour the infused liquid into a large pot and add the sugar and citrus juice. The combined juiced lemon and lime, plus additional lemon juice, should total 5.5 ounces (3/4 cup). Top up with additional lemon juice if necessary.

Bring to a boil and stir until the sugar is dissolved, then boil for an additional 5 minutes until syrupy and clear.

Let cool for a few minutes, then pour into sterilized jars.

If refrigerated, lasts for up to 3 months.

If freezing - use freezer-safe containers and leave at least 1 inch (2.5 cm) room for expansion as the liquid solidifies. Lasts in the freezer for up to a year.

When you are ready to drink, dilute 1 part cordial to 5 or 6 parts water, or to taste.


----------



## bum (7/9/12)

Bottlegreen make a pretty nice elderflower cordial that is available at Woolworths down my way. Bickfords lime cordial is also fairly good for a commercial example.

That's if you're hoping for an easier option.


----------



## Robbo2234 (7/9/12)

Thanks bum!

I didn't even know you could get it a woollies makes my life easer!


----------



## bum (7/9/12)

It is pretty expensive but if you're only using it as a little dash on serving then it should last a while. Probably a bit too costly if you decide to make up straight jugs of the stuff.


----------

